# Finatics aquarium boxing week sale e-flyer



## finatics (May 23, 2006)




----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

By far my favourite "fish" store. Can't wait to visit next week. 
--
Paul


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

What time do you open on boxing day?


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

*Just 4 more days until our biggest boxing week blowout sale!*

Be sure to check out my BIGGEST BOXING WEEK SALE EVER at FINATICS AQUARIUM

For more details 'like' us on Facebook at FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE!

The store is packed full of fish and products and EVERYTHING is on sale!

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/finatics.aquarium.store 
Instagram: http://instagram.com/finatics_aquarium 
Official Website: https://finaticsaquarium.com
Supporting Website: http://followingivy.weebly.com/

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!​


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

*Finatics boxing week blowout sale starts in just 3 days*


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Was there at lunch!! Make sure you go visit Mike boxing week, you won't be disappointed!!! Some great fish and great boxing day offers!!


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

*Finatics boxing week blowout starts in 2 days!*

Introducing... Our BIGGEST Boxing Week Sale Ever!
EVERYTHING in the store is on sale!
Check out the E-Flyer for more details. 
We carry a full selection of Freshwater Tropical Fish & Supplies at competitive prices!
Stay connected by following us on Facebook & Instagram! 
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/finatics.aquarium.store 
Instagram: http://instagram.com/finatics_aquarium 
Official Website: https//finaticsaquarium.com
Alternative Contact: http://followingivy.weebly.com/

Happy Holidays!​FINATICS AQUARIUM
6200 DIXIE ROAD (just north of the 401)
MISSISSAUGA, ONTARIO
L5T 2E1
PHONE 905-565-1232
OPEN MONDAY TO WEDNESDAY 11AM TO 6PM
OPEN THURSDAY AND FRIDAY 11AM TO 9PM
OPEN SATURDAY AND SUNDAY 11AM TO 5PM
WE ACCEPT VISA/MASTERCARD/DEBIT AND CASH!
tags: african cichlids, cichlids, fish, tropical fish, finatics aquarium, fish tanks, aquariums, driftwood, rocks, aquatic, fish store​


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone! from all of us at Finatics Aquarium! :}


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

*Cichlids at FINATICS AQUARIUM*


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

*Finatics Aquarium*


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

lots of fish in stock! hope to see everyone over the holidays! cheers! mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

*Finatics Aquarium*

*FINATICS AQUARIUM *
6200 DIXIE ROAD (just north of the 401) 
MISSISSAUGA, ONTARIO 
L5T 2E1 
*PHONE* 905-565-1232 
*OPEN* MONDAY TO WEDNESDAY 11AM TO 6PM 
*OPEN* THURSDAY AND FRIDAY 11AM TO 9PM 
*OPEN* SATURDAY AND SUNDAY 11AM TO 5PM 
WE ACCEPT VISA/MASTERCARD/DEBIT AND CASH!


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Mike,

Are you open New Year's Day ?

That is the only day I have off


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

*Finatics Aquarium*


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

sorry Zenins.... CLOSED on every major holiday! HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!

monday december 30th OPEN 11am - 6pm
tuesday december 31st OPEN 11am - 3pm
closed January 1st


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

*Finatics Aquarium*


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

*Hurry in! Offer ends today*


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

finatics said:


> sorry Zenins.... CLOSED on every major holiday! HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!
> 
> monday december 30th OPEN 11am - 6pm
> tuesday december 31st OPEN 11am - 3pm
> closed January 1st


Thanks for the update, I am still at work, so I will drop by in the new year.

By the way, the Black Phantom Tetras I got from you earlier in December are looking awesome 

I should post a photo soon


----------

